# ipod classic durée de vie de la batterie



## mefysto (26 Octobre 2008)

Je vient d'acquérir un Ipod classic 80go d'occasion.
J'avais lu un jour un tutoriel ( avec les boutons menu et home a appuyer ) permettant d'entrer dans un menu caché de l'ipod.
Ce menu montrait les cycles de la batterie et ainsi sa durée de vie.
Je souhaite le voir car j'ai peur que la batterie soit bien entamée

Merci d'avance


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

De toute façon si ta batterie est endommager ces les risques de l'occasion...... Tu l'as acheté sur ebay?


----------

